# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  'Meer dan beu' iemand een ervaring aub

## krekeltje

Ik neem nu al 2 maanden sipralexa.Ik slaap nog steeds wijzer rond??????? Weer net op gesukkeld???? :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  
De zon schijnt eens ..oef....Moet vandaag terug naar psychiater :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .Eerlijk gezegt-heb er geen zin meer in!!!!! Wat gaat die weer zeggen???Komt wel goed of kom eens binnen??? 


*Zijn er nog mensen hier die enorm moe waren bij het opstaan -na 12uren slaap- En er nu bovenop zijn? Al is het met AD! 

Please graag een reactie! *

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Krekeltje, 

We zijn nu alweer een maandje verder. Hoe gaat het nu met de AD en welke gebruik je nu? 
En misschien nog wel belangrijker hoe gaat het slapen? 

Zelf heb ik geen ervaring met sipralexa. Mocht je nog steeds om ervaringen zoeken, probeer eens de werkende stof hier te posten (kan je vinden in de bijsluiter). Sommige huisartsen noemen de medicijnen bij hun naam, andere bij hun werkende bestanddeel (ook bij de apotheek komt dit voor!)

Wel was ik ook heel erg vermoeid, wegens psychische klachten. Nog ben ik wel vermoeid, maar wel minder. Terwijl ik minder slaap :Confused: . 
Ik heb een tijdje Diazepam gebruikt, hier werdt ik heel erg vermoeid van. Ook van de Mirtazapine werdt ik vermoeid en had ik het gevoel wel de hele dag te kunnen slapen... en sliep dan ook beter met de Mirtazapine. 
Nu gebruik ik Efexor, met deze gaat het slapen weer minder, maar ben ook niet giga vermoeid. 

Hoop dat je hier toch iets aan hebt? 

knufknuf
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Werkend bestanddeel van Sipralexa is Escitalopram  :Wink:

----------


## krekeltje

ik slaap niet de klok meer rond...... want volgende week ga ik werken.Maar loop overdag zo dwaas..van de zenuwen.
Ik weet het dat het van de stress is want als ik iets neem om te kalmeren gaan die beue gevoelens weg.
Maar ontspannen kan ik me niet meer :Mad:

----------


## Agnes574

Pffff krekeltje...ik leef met je mee...hier nog eentje..
ik heb enorme moeite met inslapen en kom daardoor niet aan mijn benodigde uren slaap..
waardoor ik de volgende dag iedere keer opnieuw een wrak ben!!
En ik loop met een vree gejaagd,nerveus en gespannen gevoel vanbinnen en dat gaat maar niet over...is al weken!
Ook trillen,rillen,zweethanden,koud/warm,alles uit mijn handen laten vallen...tis om gek van te worden!!
Ik leef met je mee en ik hoop écht voor je dat het wat beter gaat gaan als je gaat werken...kan misschien wel deugd doen hoor:weer gaan werken...
weer een vaste routine,afleiding,sociale contacten...wat denk jij daarvan??

Sterkte maatje!! XXX

----------


## krekeltje

aggie,das waar en ik hoop dat je woorden ,realiteit worden
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  xxx
kusje

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop het écht voor je maatje!!
Wanneer begin je in je nieuwe job??
XxXxX

----------

